# Good fat burner when having Hypothyroidism



## peach_lover (Dec 29, 2004)

*Afriend gained many weights during the past few years.  She is willing now to reduce and get back in shape.  She asked me a favor to find her out a good fat burner that suitable for her since she is a Hypothyroidism . She takes one tablet of **thyroxin.  Can any body name a good fat burner for her?  I really like EAS stack but I heard that it is not suitable for her.  She is really serious and will follow a good diet beside exercise but she needs good and suitable fat burner.  Let's help her.*



*Thanks,*


----------



## Cinnabon (Dec 29, 2004)

you might wanna try Lipo-6 but read the label! 
dont wanna have a negative effect.
http://www.ultimatefatburner.com/lipo-6.html


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 29, 2004)

Your post reminds of the beginning of Stars Wars movies where the text scrolls to the point where you can't even read it anymore.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 29, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Your post reminds of the beginning of Stars Wars movies where the text scrolls to the point where you can't even read it anymore.



 



A long, long time ago, in a weight room far, far away...


Hyperthoroidism has caused the galaxy to search for a cure for a suitable fat burner....


----------



## peach_lover (Dec 29, 2004)

Ups,,,

No clear replies??? That is sooo sad


----------



## Curlingcadys (Dec 30, 2004)

Cinnabon said:
			
		

> you might wanna try Lipo-6 but read the label!
> dont wanna have a negative effect.
> http://www.ultimatefatburner.com/lipo-6.html


 
 Well this seemed pretty clear to me b_eisa....
 My suggestion from how your post is worded is, put down the pizza and potatoe chips, create a healthy diet and get off your ass and do something preferably something involving cardio type exercises.(little blunt but laziness needs motivation!)  You say weight gained over the passed "few" years?! A pill isn't gonna solve a 3 year fat stash.  Having the batteries taken out of the TV remote controll is a good start though.


----------



## peach_lover (Jan 6, 2005)

No one gets answer for me???


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 6, 2005)

b_eisa said:
			
		

> She is really serious and will follow a good diet beside exercise but she needs good and suitable fat burner.


If she will follow a good diet and exercise program, than she doesn't need a fat burner. They don't make a big difference. Her doctor should consult her on what supplements would be ok with her condition. Doctors don't usually know what is effective, but they know when you are not supposed to mix otc drugs with prescription drugs etc. If I were her, I'd take T3 for life. As was mentioned earlier, she could try Lipo-6. The important thing for her to understand is that pills only make a tiny difference. Diet and exercise are most important.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 6, 2005)

me tarzan you jane...


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 6, 2005)

ooga ooga..


----------

